# advice on finding a new home please



## josie (Nov 3, 2008)

hi, i am new to the forums and i'm not sure how i go about this.

I have an 8month old black and white wire haired jack russel, yorkshire terrier cross. we have had him since he was 8 weeks old and he is a wonderful friendly little live wire who loves big big long walks in the country.

the reason i need a new home for him is i am a mum of 2 children one who has autism and one who has severe ADHD. the pleasure I/we get from our long walks together with our pup are unfortunatly, for me, cancelled out by how difficult and stressful it is in the home with both boys and the pup. I am finding it increasingly difficult to cope with the extra responsibility and feel that for my own sanity i need to find him a new home.

I am after some advice on how to find a suitable new home for our pup, I have not made this decision lightly and i feel it is best for myself and the pup. maybe not the best decision for my boys who will be very upset to lose their pup but i feel i have no other option. one option i have thought about is building him a kennel and run in the garden but as he is such a people dog i feel this would be very unfair to him.

any advice appreciated

josie


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Aww Josie (((hugs)))

Where did you get him from? Any chance you could take him back to the breeder?

What about friends/family? can anyone foster him for a while? I only say this as I rehomed my dog last year and its the biggest regret I have, and I think its best to make these decisions when your not under any pressure.

If thats not possible, if you look on the dog classified pages here there ar elinks to 'Rescue Remedies' a terrier rescue based in Surrey, but they will organise transport nationwide if nec.

Best of luck....PM me if I can help at all, even just to bend my ear 

Mel
xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear this, like Melanie says is there anyway you could have him temporarily looked after? At 8 months he will be going through his teenager stage and will be difficult, but give it a few months more and he is likely to calm down a lot more.

Good luck with your decision and don't beat yourself up about it. Three of my cousins are autistic and I know how demanding a condition it can be, let alone having another child and a puppy to look after.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your difficulties.

As has already been said, your first port of call should be the breeder. If they won't help, then I would suggest contacting breed rescues. They usually rehome first crosses as well as pure breds and have waiting lists of people looking to rehome, so in many cases, the dog can go straight into it's new home rather than going to a kennel waiting for a home.

Dog Rescue Pages UK Breed Rescues - Yorkshire, West Highland White (Westie) and Wheaten Terriers, Tibetan Terrier, Spaniel and Mastiff, Weimaraner, Whippet.

Dogpages (above) lists the breed rescues so you should be able to find one that covers your area. They also list general rescues too.


----------



## josie (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi all and thank you for your replies.

i didnt get him from a breeder he was from a friends sister whos jack russell had been caught by the neighbours yorkshire terrier! 
i dont have any family or friends who will have him, i have plenty who love him but wouldnt take him for keeps as it is a big responsibility to take on and the friend who would love to have him has 2 cats and being a terrier he finds this so much fun as you can imagine!. i have thought of taking him to the local RSPCA but cant bare the thought of him being in kennels. i think the advice on finding a specific rescue centre is probably going to be the way to go. 

it is sad and i would love him to go to a home where we could still take him for walks on the beach or in the country as myself, my boys and the pup do get a great deal of pleasure from it, its just the home life with a dog and 2 boys that isnt working. Maybe we could become dog walkers!!

thanks again for your replies and i will let you know how i get on.

josie x


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi Josie
I don't mean to upset you in what is already a difficult situation, but it doesn't matter if it was an accidental mating, a one-off mating a litter from a pet or a commercial breeder, they are *still* a breeder and should take responsiblity for the puppies they were responsible for bringing into this world. Of course, they may not... which is typical of irresponsible breeding, but I would still give them a call - you may be pleasantly surprised.
If not and you still feel rehoming is the right thing, then do contact breed rescue.
Good luck


----------

